# How Do You Feel When Your Lady Posts on Media



## AVR1962 (May 30, 2012)

Curious here. Being female I see more ladies posting sweet things on social media about their significant other but little the other way and many times the ladies get no reply to their sweet posts from their loved one. Here is a post (below) that went around recently. men, what would be response to this? Do you like it when your lady tags you in loving or romantic posts or pictures? 

"If you have a man in your life that helps bring balance to your world, who isn't perfect but perfect for you, who works hard and would do anything for you. Who makes you laugh and lends an ear in tough times, who is your best friend and sometimes your only friend, who you are thankful for and truly adore, let him have his moment and put this as your status!" ❤


----------



## CountessJax (Jan 19, 2015)

The copy and paste things annoy me. So I would not do it in the first place, even if my hubby was worthy of the praise.
I wouldn't reply to one of these posts for the same reason. They are annoying to see.

**Edited to add, didn't realize this was the men's corner. Quietly backing out of the door*****


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

^Exactly.^

Speaking as a female, unless I'm part of a group that specifically discusses relationships, I find these posts distasteful. 

But it's not just these. Personally, I don't post good or bad things about my relationships, and I find it kind of shocking when others do. Especially if they're being cryptic - which is totally annoying.


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

AVR1962 said:


> Curious here. Being female I see more ladies posting sweet things on social media about their significant other but little the other way and many times the ladies get no reply to their sweet posts from their loved one. Here is a post (below) that went around recently. men, what would be response to this? Do you like it when your lady tags you in loving or romantic posts or pictures?
> 
> "If you have a man in your life that helps bring balance to your world, who isn't perfect but perfect for you, who works hard and would do anything for you. Who makes you laugh and lends an ear in tough times, who is your best friend and sometimes your only friend, who you are thankful for and truly adore, let him have his moment and put this as your status!" ❤


I don't think that most men are particularly active on social media. It isn't a slight to my wife if I don't post sweet nothings about her on faceborg, since I post nothing at all.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

Awesome word. :smthumbup:



AandM said:


> faceborg


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

AVR1962 said:


> Curious here. Being female I see more ladies posting sweet things on social media about their significant other but little the other way and many times the ladies get no reply to their sweet posts from their loved one. Here is a post (below) that went around recently. men, what would be response to this? Do you like it when your lady tags you in loving or romantic posts or pictures?
> 
> "If you have a man in your life that helps bring balance to your world, who isn't perfect but perfect for you, who works hard and would do anything for you. Who makes you laugh and lends an ear in tough times, who is your best friend and sometimes your only friend, who you are thankful for and truly adore, let him have his moment and put this as your status!" ❤


If my wife posted something like this I would ask her how much did she spend.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

Resistance is futile...


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

That's not for me, and us, as in DW and I both.

Anything on social media can be fodder for being twisted in malevolent was no matter the best intentions. 

And any posts at all can affect work related climates. DW has long understood that, and right there with it is our enjoyed sense of privacy. 

We never post cutesies or other, no matter what.

Most of my peers and friends are the same. Paranoia regarding career may be over cautious but has suited us well.

I don't always even always frequently check my texts, and never jump up to see why my phone dinged or beeped.

If anything is important someone can call me.

That's why it's called a phone.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

AVR1962 said:


> "If you have a man in your life that helps bring balance to your world, who isn't perfect but perfect for you, who works hard and would do anything for you. Who makes you laugh and lends an ear in tough times, who is your best friend and sometimes your only friend, who you are thankful for and truly adore, let him have his moment and put this as your status!" ❤


That's a great description of my dog.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

My XW and my now GF have each spent more time on my facebook profile than I ever have. I don't even know my password nor do I care.


----------



## sa58 (Feb 26, 2018)

AVR1962 said:


> Curious here. Being female I see more ladies posting sweet things on social media about their significant other but little the other way and many times the ladies get no reply to their sweet posts from their loved one. Here is a post (below) that went around recently. men, what would be response to this? Do you like it when your lady tags you in loving or romantic posts or pictures?
> 
> "If you have a man in your life that helps bring balance to your world, who isn't perfect but perfect for you, who works hard and would do anything for you. Who makes you laugh and lends an ear in tough times, who is your best friend and sometimes your only friend, who you are thankful for and truly adore, let him have his moment and put this as your status!" ❤


My wife says sweet things to me not social media.
She always gets a response it is real that way.

I thought people only posted pictures of their food anyways.

The questions is do you need to impress people that much 
or are you confident in yourself ?


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

personofinterest said:


> Resistance is futile...


I see what you did there....Bravo!


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

FaceBorg....

Nothing else in this thread even matters now.

I love it!


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

AVR1962 said:


> -snip-
> "If you have a man in your life that helps bring balance to your world, who isn't perfect but perfect for you, who works hard and would do anything for you. Who makes you laugh and lends an ear in tough times, who is your best friend and sometimes your only friend, who you are thankful for and truly adore, let him have his moment and put this as your status!" ❤





She'sStillGotIt said:


> That's a great description of my dog.


ZING
And a perfect explanation of why you should never repost this Shlok. Contrary to expressed limitations I have the faceborg tm account my wife avoids it like the plague. My schmaltzy daughter knows better than to post that kind of stuff towards me and actually writes her own feelings when communicating this kind of feeling to me.


----------



## FalCod (Dec 6, 2017)

My wife and I are in alignment. We both believe that most people that post a bunch of romantic posts about their partner are doing so for social signalling purposes. True expressions of love are done to each other rather than being broadcast to the world. 

I think that there are a lot reasons that people do it, and most of them are negative. Insecurity about their relationship. Wanting to one-up or spite friends with poor or non-existent relationships. Wanting to publicly emphasize a claim on their partner.


----------



## 2&out (Apr 16, 2015)

Gag me. I would ignore and strongly request she not do that/it again.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

Okay I will be the weirdo. There are times that I see quotes like the one in the OP, and I DO share it, tag my husband, and thank him. When I do it, it makes him feel really good.

But, understand, both of us came from former marriages where our souls were basically crushed and we felt no love and appreciation at all.

So when I publicly admire him, even on cheesy social media, it encourages him, and it also meets his love language of words of affirmation.

I know it might raise the sugar and nausea of many TAM members, but for my situation, he loves the public praise so to speak. Of course, I also tell him those things in person and in private.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

I think as long as my wife is not posting topless pics on social media...then i do not care what sort of stuff she is doing. as someone said, not many guys are that into facebook!  People send me messages on facebook, and i see them 2 months later....they must be the types who check it every 5 minutes.


----------



## AVR1962 (May 30, 2012)

personofinterest said:


> Okay I will be the weirdo. There are times that I see quotes like the one in the OP, and I DO share it, tag my husband, and thank him. When I do it, it makes him feel really good.
> 
> But, understand, both of us came from former marriages where our souls were basically crushed and we felt no love and appreciation at all.
> 
> ...


I am in that same boat with you and I do find it endearing but I can understand by reading the other posts that it is not for everyone.


----------



## AVR1962 (May 30, 2012)

Talker67 said:


> I think as long as my wife is not posting topless pics on social media...then i do not care what sort of stuff she is doing. as someone said, not many guys are that into facebook! People send me messages on facebook, and i see them 2 months later....they must be the types who check it every 5 minutes.


I see the posts here where "men do not spend much time on FaceBook" but it is thru FaceBook that I have had several married men contact me and tell me how they always thought I was attractive. One of my old classmate's husband kept contacting me wanting to get to know me better and complaining about my friend. I ignored the messages at first but when he didn't stop I contacted my friend and told her about it. I get friend requests from men I do not know. My ex became friends with a girl he knew from high school and they ended up in a relationship (this was after our divorce) that split up her 20 year marriage. So I have found that men are hunting women on FaceBook.


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

AVR1962 said:


> I see the posts here where "men do not spend much time on FaceBook" but it is thru FaceBook that I have had several married men contact me and tell me how they always thought I was attractive. One of my old classmate's husband kept contacting me wanting to get to know me better and complaining about my friend. I ignored the messages at first but when he didn't stop I contacted my friend and told her about it. I get friend requests from men I do not know. My ex became friends with a girl he knew from high school and they ended up in a relationship (this was after our divorce) that split up her 20 year marriage. So I have found that men are hunting women on FaceBook.


So, basically, mostly men on the make?

I guess there's a reason some people call it cheaterbook.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

AandM said:


> So, basically, mostly men on the make?
> 
> I guess there's a reason some people call it cheaterbook.


Way to generalize in ignorance.


----------



## Buddy400 (Aug 30, 2014)

AVR1962 said:


> Curious here. Being female I see more ladies posting sweet things on social media about their significant other but little the other way and many times the ladies get no reply to their sweet posts from their loved one. Here is a post (below) that went around recently. men, what would be response to this? Do you like it when your lady tags you in loving or romantic posts or pictures?
> 
> "If you have a man in your life that helps bring balance to your world, who *isn't perfect* but perfect for you, who works hard and would do anything for you. Who makes you laugh and lends an ear in tough times, who is your best friend and sometimes your only friend, who you are thankful for and truly adore, let him have his moment and put this as your status!" ❤


I'd ask my wife what she doesn't find to be perfect about me


----------



## BioFury (Jul 9, 2015)

I typically find all the "copy and paste" things on Facebook to be stupid. In addition, if you genuinely appreciate your man, copying and pasting some text into your Facebook status isn't a very fitting way to reflect that.

In general, women prefer sentiment, men prefer utility. So if you want to thank your husband, don't say - do. Or do, while saying >


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

personofinterest said:


> Way to generalize in ignorance.





> I see the posts here where "men do not spend much time on FaceBook" but it is thru FaceBook that I have had several married men contact me and tell me how they always thought I was attractive. One of my old classmate's husband kept contacting me wanting to get to know me better and complaining about my friend. I ignored the messages at first but when he didn't stop I contacted my friend and told her about it. I get friend requests from men I do not know. My ex became friends with a girl he knew from high school and they ended up in a relationship (this was after our divorce) that split up her 20 year marriage. So I have found that men are hunting women on FaceBook.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

AandM said:


> > I see the posts here where "men do not spend much time on FaceBook" but it is thru FaceBook that I have had several married men contact me and tell me how they always thought I was attractive. One of my old classmate's husband kept contacting me wanting to get to know me better and complaining about my friend. I ignored the messages at first but when he didn't stop I contacted my friend and told her about it. I get friend requests from men I do not know. My ex became friends with a girl he knew from high school and they ended up in a relationship (this was after our divorce) that split up her 20 year marriage. So I have found that men are hunting women on FaceBook.
> 
> 
> So......making a statement about all of Facebook and all the men on it based on one woman's post ISN'T generalizing.
> ...


----------



## sa58 (Feb 26, 2018)

I just posted on TAM that I love my wife more now 
than when we first met!! Does that count ?

Please don't generalize all men, some of us, like 
me love our families a great deal.


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

personofinterest said:


> So......making a statement about all of Facebook and all the men on it based on one woman's post ISN'T generalizing.
> 
> Okay...


Hmm. Let's look at what I said, shall we?



> So, basically, mostly men on the make?
> 
> I guess there's a reason some people call it cheaterbook.


_Based on her statement_, she cited the shere number of men hitting her up on zuckerbook and the experiences of her friends, as evidence that there are a lot of men using facebork regularly.

I then asked (mostly rhetorically, mind), whether or not they were mostly on the make. I then stated, truthfully, that people regularly refer to givemydataawayBook as cheaterbook. You then _chose_ to read into my statement more than was there.


----------



## HDC (Nov 8, 2017)

minimalME said:


> ^Exactly.^
> 
> Speaking as a female, unless I'm part of a group that specifically discusses relationships, I find these posts distasteful.
> 
> But it's not just these. Personally, I don't post good or bad things about my relationships, and I find it kind of shocking when others do. Especially if they're being cryptic - which is totally annoying.


What if he took you on a first date and used coupons at the restaurant..., how about then?


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Doesn’t impress me. People say all shorts of **** on Fakebook to make them feel better about themselves. I would rather a woman TREAT me like a king than simply just proclaim she does if that makes sense.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

Wolf1974 said:


> Doesn’t impress me. People say all shorts of **** on Fakebook to make them feel better about themselves. I would rather a woman TREAT me like a king than simply just proclaim she does if that makes sense.


 Because, of course, no woman could possibly state that she loves her husband on the Internet and also treat him well, right?


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

AandM said:


> personofinterest said:
> 
> 
> > So......making a statement about all of Facebook and all the men on it based on one woman's post ISN'T generalizing.
> ...


 It's really important to you to be right, isn't it? OK wise sir, you are right. Silly woman bad.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

personofinterest said:


> Because, of course, no woman could possibly state that she loves her husband on the Internet and also treat him well, right?


Of course that’s exactly what I was saying


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

personofinterest said:


> It's really important to you to be right, isn't it? OK wise sir, you are right. Silly woman bad.


I liked your post, because it gave me a laugh. Being right about the meaning of the very words I wrote, yes. Guilty as charged.

Not sure about the, "Wise man silly woman" thing. Unless you were attempting to pin the misogynist tail on this donkey. I didn't ever mention your gender.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

STOP IT!

Seriously, some people just need to argue I guess.

{speaking as a moderator}


----------



## AVR1962 (May 30, 2012)

sa58 said:


> I just posted on TAM that I love my wife more now
> than when we first met!! Does that count ?
> 
> Please don't generalize all men, some of us, like
> me love our families a great deal.


I personally am not generalizing men. Nor do I think all married men cheat and contact other women thru social media. Not sure if this was meant for me but I was simply reponding to the replies that mentioned men do not spend much time on FaceBook. Some are obviously very active and not in a good way but there will always be that elect few.


----------



## AVR1962 (May 30, 2012)

HDC said:


> What if he took you on a first date and used coupons at the restaurant..., how about then?


LOL!!!!!! Let's make it Golden Corral.....I wonder if that guy's marriage lasted!!!!!!


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

AVR1962 said:


> HDC said:
> 
> 
> > What if he took you on a first date and used coupons at the restaurant..., how about then?
> ...


Coupons are awesome!
Thrifty is good.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

AVR1962 said:


> LOL!!!!!! Let's make it Golden Corral


I’m buying, because TAM never forgets.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

AVR1962 said:


> Curious here. Being female I see more ladies posting sweet things on social media about their significant other but little the other way and many times the ladies get no reply to their sweet posts from their loved one. Here is a post (below) that went around recently. men, what would be response to this? Do you like it when your lady tags you in loving or romantic posts or pictures?
> 
> "If you have a man in your life that helps bring balance to your world, who isn't perfect but perfect for you, who works hard and would do anything for you. Who makes you laugh and lends an ear in tough times, who is your best friend and sometimes your only friend, who you are thankful for and truly adore, let him have his moment and put this as your status!" ❤


I am not on social media and find the whole thing narcissistic and a waste of time. Should my wife think I love her any less? I hated the social dynamics of high school why would I want to go back to that nonsense.


----------



## HDC (Nov 8, 2017)

CharlieParker said:


> I’m buying, because TAM never forgets.


It was just a friendly reminder. Lol


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

Words of affirmation is my work language, not my love language. So it wouldn't do anything in my relationship. If a boss posted something to the tune of being greatful for having a hard worker and feeling like they can count on me regardless of the circumstances, I would feel very proud and I would want to work even harder for them. If my wife posted that, I would be thankful but it wouldn't move me the same as when she just wants to cuddle and spend time together just us without the kids and without any other distractions.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

I hate those silly copy and paste status'. I never do it or comment on them. And don't get me started on the 'forward this to 10 people in the next 10 minutes and x, y z will happen', ugh.

I don't feel the need to broadcast my feelings for hubby all over Fakebook. I'd rather tell him in person, which I do, often. He likes that better and so do I


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

frusdil said:


> I hate those silly copy and paste status'. I never do it or comment on them. And don't get me started on the 'forward this to 10 people in the next 10 minutes and x, y z will happen', ugh.
> 
> I don't feel the need to broadcast my feelings for hubby all over Fakebook. I'd rather tell him in person, which I do, often. He likes that better and so do I


My favorite are the people who share that picture of Obi Wan to prove they arent ashamed of Jesus lololololol


----------



## HDC (Nov 8, 2017)

Talk is cheap.....actions speak louder than words....
Comes to mind.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

HDC said:


> Talk is cheap.....actions speak louder than words....
> Comes to mind.


Some of us are so uniquely amazing we can do both.

It's a gift, really...


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

HDC said:


> Talk is cheap.....actions speak louder than words....
> Comes to mind.


Agreed

Always a nice sentiment but without the action behind it meaningless


----------



## Luminous (Jan 14, 2018)

It's incredibly easy to quote/retweet etc. It takes a few seconds.

If someone actually takes the time and makes a personalised message, it gives it more meaning than a generic one.

Would rather be shown (and show in return) what one means to another in real life. The rest of the world doesn't need to know about it. They don't really give a **** anyway.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

minimalME said:


> Especially if they're being cryptic - which is totally annoying.


Ahhh good ol Vaguebooking. ****ing Facebook.:|


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

I don't do FB, do people post how much they love their SO? Reminds me of the people who spray paint how much they love someone on a bridge abutment.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

SpinyNorman said:


> I don't do FB, do people post how much they love their SO? Reminds me of the people who spray paint how much they love someone on a bridge abutment.


Sort of among other things. Some are sincere posts of appreciation others are more of “look at me I have a better spouse than you” type posts. Then when you are out to dinner with the same couple and they argue all night lol.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

SpinyNorman said:


> I don't do FB, do people post how much they love their SO? Reminds me of the people who spray paint how much they love someone on a bridge abutment.


Oh not only that! They post pictures of their breakfast/lunch/dinner, and "check in" everywhere they go - like WHO CARES? Pmsl.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

I never post anything about my H, he is not even my friend on FB. That is private.


----------

